# The Black Poodle Club



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Two more months, and I will have my little black toy female.


----------



## Jenspoo (Mar 25, 2009)

I have a black standard. He has some white on his chest...


----------



## Poodleroni (Apr 20, 2009)

This is Shadow. He is a 2yo standard. His birthday is June 18. He has a white patch on his chest and a little white goatee. He enjoys long naps on "his" futon and chewing on bully sticks. He also jumps up in the air and spins when he has to go out... (lol). He won't get up on our bed unless we ask him the right way...(we still haven't figured out exactly which way is the right one yet). He is a very good communicator and will let you know when he is displeased, which he does by throwing himself on the floor, letting out a loud sigh, and refusing to look in your direction. He is old-fashioned, in the sense that he believes that the mailman is his mortal enemy. He loves to play his version of "fetch", in which the human has to chase him and the ball. He is very happy to be a part of the club, since we just got an apricot mini puppy who keeps trying to take over.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Actually I don't belong to the black poodle 
club anymore...found out my boy is a blue. =X


----------



## Mama B (Jul 8, 2009)

My black mini is named Baxter. He's 18 months old. His picture is my avatar.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

mercymom, I hate to burst your "black" bubble,  but Cash does not look like a black, he looks like he is going to be silver, if not, a blue. A black does not have any silvery/brownish/light hairs in the face. Blues and silver pups do. BUT, irregardless, Cash is an absolute cutie and silver is one of my most favorite poodle colors!!

I love his name and especially his nickname, that is sooo darned cute!! Poodles are just sooo smart, glad you are having so much fun with him. Someday you'll have to make a short video clip and show us all his tricks. 

Since you asked for black poos, her is my girl, Ivy, at 9 weeks old.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

mercymoon said:


> Actually I don't belong to the black poodle
> club anymore...found out my boy is a blue. =X


Ooppps, sorry, I didn't see this remark! Me Bad! :shut-mouth:


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

What a great picture of Ivy. You really captured her expression which is difficult to do with black.


----------

